# Best or Recommended Knee Pads?



## Ross C

I found a thread from 09 with some helpful info but was wondering if much has changed in the knee pad industry  since then.

I have found myself working in a lot of crawlspaces recently and by the end of the day the backs of my knees are raw 

Anyone have a favorite knee pad they recommend?


----------



## GRB

ProKnee pads are custom made, durable, expensive, & worth every cent. I've had a pair for well over 10 years & they're holding up just fine.


----------



## MF Custom

GRB said:


> ProKnee pads are custom made, durable, expensive, & worth every cent. I've had a pair for well over 10 years & they're holding up just fine.


Wow thoses are some serious pads and expensive too. I have yet to find a realy nice pair of knee pads thats comfortable to wear all day and stays in place.


----------



## onthelevel

ProKnees are absolutely worth every penny. 

The way they are designed spreads your body weight all the way down your leg instead of a "point load" on your knee cap. 

Just like everything else. Good chit = Good Money. 

If your knees are hurting better to buy ProKnees than have to have knee cap replacements in 15 years. 

Only minor problems with Proknees 
1) Price approx $200
2)Bulky. Yes they are quite a bit bigger than most.
3)If you move sideways quickly, your knee can slip off and smack the ground (ouch). Trying to prevent that stuff. You learn to move more carefully.


----------



## THRemodeling

another vote for proknee. hands down best construction related purchase ive made, and theyre rebuildable


----------



## Calidecks

They look like they would get hot


----------



## charimon

Um Pro Knee 07 rock If I am down for more than 5 min they go on.
If you want knee pads that will last YEARS of daily use and keep you from injury there is NO OTHER CHOICE:thumbup:


----------



## I Mester

I've had proknees since their inception. durable. and well worth the price. dont know about working in crawl spaces with them tho. could get bulky.


----------



## Northwood

If on the floor all day then proknee seems totally worth the price and I'm sure they're great. 
For those who don't think they need or can afford them or are thinking about other knee pads I strongly suggest you try a pair of pants with the built in kneepads. I've bought and tried MANY pair of kneepads and have had the same complaints as everyone else- chafing, sweating, moving, or just uncomfortable. These are the best kneepads of the bunch. Plus they're much better designed work pants than most which is a huge bonus. Just try and find a pair that looks not too euro and I promise you'll love them!


----------



## carolinahandyma

Try WurkPads (www.skantechnologies.com) they are strapless and attach to you pants. I have used them personally a few times and they are very comfortable.


This is review I did on my blog last year http://housefixer.info/wordpress/20...usetrap-interview-with-skan-technologies-ceo/


----------



## Calidecks

carolinahandyma said:


> Try WurkPads (www.skantechnologies.com) they are strapless and attach to you pants. I have used them personally a few times and they are very comfortable.
> 
> 
> This is review I did on my blog last year http://housefixer.info/wordpress/20...usetrap-interview-with-skan-technologies-ceo/


We California boys only wear shorts


----------



## J F

Don't your feet get sore?


----------



## Work&Play

GRB said:


> ProKnee pads are custom made, durable, expensive, & worth every cent. I've had a pair for well over 10 years & they're holding up just fine.


I still have my 1st pair that are about 15 years old and I bought a 2nd pair about 3 years ago.
I use the old ones for messy work and the new ones for tile work.
They are worth every penny.


----------



## HS345

I like the Platinum knee pads from Custom Building Products. http://www.custombuildingproducts.c...tting-tools/knee-pads/platinum-knee-pads.aspx 

Tried Proknees, they didn't work well for me for some reason.


----------



## J F

For you guys with the ProKnees, how comfortable are they with shorts, and how do you wash them? God knows, after a few days of sweating in pads, without washing they can start to smell like billy goats. :laughing:


----------



## sunkist

knee pads ck out the john bridge tile forum, see ya back here in a month, but you will know all about knee pads


----------



## J F

Hmmm, I would like to add :blink::blink:


----------



## GRB

J F said:


> For you guys with the ProKnees, how comfortable are they with shorts, and how do you wash them? God knows, after a few days of sweating in pads, without washing they can start to smell like billy goats. :laughing:


I've found them to be very comfortable. 

Yes, you can wash them. The pads & covers are removable, so you can either wash them or if you're really funky, just replace them with a rebuild kit.


----------



## J F

Thanks, Greg.


----------



## stp57

Any knee pad can breed athletes foot. I use Triple Action Gold Bond powder & cheap odor eaters (cut in half) inside of my pads. I have never had a problem since.
If I am working indoors, then I skip the powder & use only the odor eaters. It still works great.
Steve


----------



## pinwheel

MF Custom said:


> Wow thoses are some serious pads and expensive too. I have yet to find a realy nice pair of knee pads thats comfortable to wear all day and stays in place.


Only 2 complaints I have about my pro knees are #1, when I'm up walking around, they'll twist outta place to the side. #2, they untie my boots a lot, even when I double tie.

2 small things that I can put up with for the best knee pads I've ever used. Well worth every penny I paid for them.



J F said:


> For you guys with the ProKnees, how comfortable are they with shorts, and how do you wash them? God knows, after a few days of sweating in pads, without washing they can start to smell like billy goats. :laughing:


I wear them with shorts. All components are replaceable. The liner is can be taken off & switched out in a couple minutes. Held on with velcro. It's fairly soft, kinda like a foam back headliner material. Wash the old liner & have them ready to switch out.


----------



## poisonfangs

Ergodyne knee pads. The best I have used. I didn't want to shell out the cash for pro knees ad I think these are awesome.


----------



## J L

Another vote for proknee. The best kneepads that I've ever used. I saw them at my flooring supplier and was intrigued until I got sticker shock. Then I tried them on and was sold. My knees actually feel good at the end of the day when I'm doing flooring.


----------



## RowdyT

So this thread is a little old but I'm going to order some Proknee pads this weekend and wondered if I should get the 1" or the 5/8". I have read that some say the 1" is to much and causes your knee to slip off the side when moving around.


----------



## J F

Good point.


----------



## J L

I've got the 1" and am happy with them


----------



## world llc

1" pro knee.... Awkward at first, but wear in after 10 ~ 20 days of use


----------



## RowdyT

With everything I've read, I know I will be more than pleased, just didn't know if anyone preferred one over the other. You would think bigger is better!


----------



## J F

RemodelGA said:


> I've got the 1" and am happy/


_If _I was a smartazzz, I'd say _"hopefully, so is your wife"_.

It's good I'm not. :laughing:


----------



## world llc

If I wasn't on tapatalk id post a link to southpark clip of the chinese guys saying how they have little penis... LMAO


----------



## woodworkbykirk

ive been wearing mizuno volleyball knee pads for about 5 months now.. a world of difference, they actually stay in place because their just like a neoprene knee brace with 1.5" of foam padding on the front.. they replace having to wear a knee wrap if you need one and provide the padding. i can wear em under my pants too with no discomfort.. just gotta wash em on the weekend so they dont start to stink...

although back when i did play AAA volleyball it was team rules to not wash your knee pads.. 1- for luck.. 2 - as end of season rookie initiation. we use to make em box using our stinky knee pads for boxing gloves, though it wasnt so much pounding on each others face as much as it was grinding the pads into each others face... there were some nasty rashes on a couple guys :blink:


----------



## Gary H

world llc said:


> 1" pro knee.... Awkward at first, but wear in after 10 ~ 20 days of use


Just ordered them this morning. Tired of sore knees in the morning and at the end of the day. The cost  was a shocker, but fu$$ it, if they work as good as everyone says, it will be worth it.


----------



## mike d.

I like my cheapie Husky from HD.....just like I love my RYOBI impact


----------



## Work&Play

Gary H said:


> Just ordered them this morning. Tired of sore knees in the morning and at the end of the day. The cost  was a shocker, but fu$$ it, if they work as good as everyone says, it will be worth it.


I have an old (12-15 years) pair of 5/8" that I keep on the truck and about 2 years ago I got the 1" that I keep with my tile stuff.

You will LOVE them. Money well spent. :thumbup:
None of us are getting any younger.


----------



## RowdyT

So W&P, would you buy the 1" or the 5/8"?


----------



## Work&Play

RowdyT said:


> So W&P, would you buy the 1" or the 5/8"?


The 1" are a lot nicer.
When I got the 5/8" years ago that was all they had.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

Gonna have to order a pair. Had bursitis in my right knee a few years ago. Put me out of work for almost a month. Some of the worst pain I've ever been in. They kept draining it but finally ended up putting me under for surgery. $200 opposed to a month of lost work and medical bills is a no-brainer.


----------



## r4r&r

Anyone checked out the knee blades?


----------



## woodworkbykirk

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Gonna have to order a pair. Had bursitis in my right knee a few years ago. Put me out of work for almost a month. Some of the worst pain I've ever been in. They kept draining it but finally ended up putting me under for surgery. $200 opposed to a month of lost work and medical bills is a no-brainer.


i had that in 2010. my knee was swollen from march until dec . 3 consults said bursitis take anti inflamatories. finally in aug my family doctor sent me to ortho... they drained it. filled up 3 weeks later.. draineed again in october and november.. they operated end of december, turns out it was bursitis with a combo of staph and celllulitis


----------



## Northwood

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Gonna have to order a pair. Had bursitis in my right knee a few years ago. Put me out of work for almost a month. Some of the worst pain I've ever been in. They kept draining it but finally ended up putting me under for surgery. $200 opposed to a month of lost work and medical bills is a no-brainer.


I had bursitis in me heel/Achilles- same thing, I could barely walk. Nothing was working. My brother who had painful tennis elbow for years getting cortisone shots with nothing working told me he was healed by that joint supplement Lakota. The one with the ridiculous Native Indian commercials. Anyways long story short I took the crap and day two I could walk w/ barely any pain. Day 7 I felt as if it was gone. By brother said it was the same for him. Try it, if it helps it is a lot cheaper than missing work or getting surgery. 

$200 Proknee pads are great. But only if you're wearing them which only happens for most guys when they're flooring, tiling, etc. Once you have a pair of pants with the built in pads you will laugh to yourself realizing many times in a day that you kneel. You'll know because it feels comfortable.


----------

